# Where to get baby bunnies?



## Shayna345 (May 27, 2012)

I live in Toms River, NJ and have been looking everywhere to find baby bunnies locally for sale but I can't find any at all!! I rather not have them shipped but if there is a trustworthy place that ships and that's my only option than okay, please help me, thank you!


----------



## ZRabbits (May 27, 2012)

Welcome to RO!

Do you want babies, or do you want to just experience the joy of bunnies?

Here is the Rescue I found. They are out of Mt. Holly, which is closer to you. Lots of bunnies that need a "forever" home. 

http://www.forbunnysakerabbitrescue.org/

But if you want a baby, search Breeders in New Jersey, it will bring up lots of people who will have babies. 

What type of bunny do you want? Do you want long or short hair? Lop ears or ones that stand up? Small, medium, or large bunny? If you don't know what you really want, I would suggest contact forbunnysake rescue. They have all types.

Good Luck on your search for your bunny. Let us know when you find one that grabs your heart. 

K


----------



## Trigger101 (May 27, 2012)

What kind of bunny do you want? Have you checked local shelters? Check on Petfinder.com


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 27, 2012)

Why is it that you are limiting yourself to babies??


----------



## Shayna345 (May 27, 2012)

To Slavetoabunny: I've never had a bunnie before and I was hoping to get a baby bunnie first so I could have the experience of a growing bunny! But I have no problem adopting a grown bunny I'd just like a baby at first.

To everyone else: I am looking for a rex bunnie but not strictly!


----------



## fuzz16 (May 27, 2012)

I recomend an adult. Their not like dogs. A baby will change, get hormonal, and may become difficult


----------



## Shayna345 (May 27, 2012)

Thank you, I didn't know about that


----------



## ZRabbits (May 27, 2012)

*Shayna345 wrote: *


> To Slavetoabunny: I've never had a bunnie before and I was hoping to get a baby bunnie first so I could have the experience of a growing bunny! But I have no problem adopting a grown bunny I'd just like a baby at first.
> 
> To everyone else: I am looking for a rex bunnie but not strictly!



I did the same thing you want to do. Experience the whole span of a bunnies life. Yes, babies are messy, and you have to watch their diet. You experience the "teenage" months, but neutering/spaying helps with hormones. It's been an amazing trip. June 4th will be a year since I started experiencing rabbits.

I did a little search and found this Rex breeder in Morris County. He has a few other breeds that you might be interested in. My best advise is to get babies that are calm. Not skittish. Ask the breeder if he handles his babies. Both breeders I got my bunnies from handled their kits from birth, and it was much easier for me, as a novice, to build that trust. 

www.angelfire.com/nj/triplecreekrabbits/ 

Hope this helps! Good Luck! It's really an awesome experience. Keep us updated.

K


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 27, 2012)

How close are you to Atco? There is a rescue I can recommend if you are within driving distance.


----------



## Shayna345 (May 27, 2012)

Thank you very much for your help ZRabbits and everyone! I will certainly update everyone! 

To Slavetoabunny: Atco, NJ? About an 1hr and 15 minutes according to Google Maps


----------



## SnowyShiloh (May 28, 2012)

I really suggest looking at the animal shelter or a rescue, whether you want a baby or an adult. In my life so far I have had the immense joy of being "mom" to 10 wonderful bunnies. 4 were adults when I got them and 6 were babies (all of the adults were from the animal shelter/rescue situations and so were 2 of the babies). It is fun watching babies grow up, but it's also wonderful to get an adult. Whether or not they were babies when I got them has had no influence on how well I bonded with them. I love all my bunnies, but my undeniable favorite is one of my boys who came from the shelter as an adult. It is true that babies can be messier and can go through a bratty stage (though not all of them do- the 6 week old babies we adopted last summer were litter trained from the get go and never stopped being sweethearts), but I've not really encountered any problems with my little ones. My best suggestion is to pick a rabbit based on their personality, rather than age, gender, or breed. At least in my area, Mini Rexes are actually the most common breed that pops up at the shelter. The two little ones I mentioned earlier are Mini Rexes and their mama who we adopted in January is of course one as well. Another thing to keep in mind is that big bunnies are great, too. A lot of people want small rabbits because they think they'll be easier to handle (or something), but little bunnies are often (not always!) higher strung than the big guys. My first bunny as a child was a Netherland Dwarf and I loved him to death, but he was definitely the most keyed up rabbit I've had and honestly a lot of owners probably would have been turned off by his personality.

Good luck! You'll get lots of great advice here on the forum


----------



## Shayna345 (May 28, 2012)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> I really suggest looking at the animal shelter or a rescue, whether you want a baby or an adult. In my life so far I have had the immense joy of being "mom" to 10 wonderful bunnies. 4 were adults when I got them and 6 were babies (all of the adults were from the animal shelter/rescue situations and so were 2 of the babies). It is fun watching babies grow up, but it's also wonderful to get an adult. Whether or not they were babies when I got them has had no influence on how well I bonded with them. I love all my bunnies, but my undeniable favorite is one of my boys who came from the shelter as an adult. It is true that babies can be messier and can go through a bratty stage (though not all of them do- the 6 week old babies we adopted last summer were litter trained from the get go and never stopped being sweethearts), but I've not really encountered any problems with my little ones. My best suggestion is to pick a rabbit based on their personality, rather than age, gender, or breed. At least in my area, Mini Rexes are actually the most common breed that pops up at the shelter. The two little ones I mentioned earlier are Mini Rexes and their mama who we adopted in January is of course one as well. Another thing to keep in mind is that big bunnies are great, too. A lot of people want small rabbits because they think they'll be easier to handle (or something), but little bunnies are often (not always!) higher strung than the big guys. My first bunny as a child was a Netherland Dwarf and I loved him to death, but he was definitely the most keyed up rabbit I've had and honestly a lot of owners probably would have been turned off by his personality.
> 
> Good luck! You'll get lots of great advice here on the forum


Thanks so much! After the answers I've gotten on here I have been looking for shelters but sadly still nothing nearby me, I'm starting to fear I may never find a bunny!


----------



## ZRabbits (May 28, 2012)

*Shayna345 wrote: *


> *SnowyShiloh wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I really suggest looking at the animal shelter or a rescue, whether you want a baby or an adult. In my life so far I have had the immense joy of being "mom" to 10 wonderful bunnies. 4 were adults when I got them and 6 were babies (all of the adults were from the animal shelter/rescue situations and so were 2 of the babies). It is fun watching babies grow up, but it's also wonderful to get an adult. Whether or not they were babies when I got them has had no influence on how well I bonded with them. I love all my bunnies, but my undeniable favorite is one of my boys who came from the shelter as an adult. It is true that babies can be messier and can go through a bratty stage (though not all of them do- the 6 week old babies we adopted last summer were litter trained from the get go and never stopped being sweethearts), but I've not really encountered any problems with my little ones. My best suggestion is to pick a rabbit based on their personality, rather than age, gender, or breed. At least in my area, Mini Rexes are actually the most common breed that pops up at the shelter. The two little ones I mentioned earlier are Mini Rexes and their mama who we adopted in January is of course one as well. Another thing to keep in mind is that big bunnies are great, too. A lot of people want small rabbits because they think they'll be easier to handle (or something), but little bunnies are often (not always!) higher strung than the big guys. My first bunny as a child was a Netherland Dwarf and I loved him to death, but he was definitely the most keyed up rabbit I've had and honestly a lot of owners probably would have been turned off by his personality.
> ...



Here's a list of bunnies needing a home. Don't fear, felt the same way when first looking for shelters to find a bunny to love. There are plenty out there. 

http://pets.oodle.com/rabbits/trenton-area/

http://southjersey.craigslist.org/pet/


K


----------



## ZRabbits (May 28, 2012)

Did you try this rescue in Tom's River? Surely they could help you if they don't have bunnies to adopt? Or one of theirs doesn't capture your heart.

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/NJ667.html

K


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 28, 2012)

This is the shelter in Atco:

http://www.littlemiraclesrr.org/

They are personal friends of mine and will help you to find the perfect bunny. I do know that they have taken in several rabbits that have blessed them with litters lately. Mention my name (Patti from FL) and they will take extra special care of you!


----------



## Nelsons_Mom (May 28, 2012)

Craigslist is also hopping with both babies and "I got my kid this rabbit for Easter, but he doesn't take care of it" postings this time of year. You'll find one. 

In the meantime, research as MUCH AS YOU CAN on this forum. It will really open up your eyes to how wrong the mainstream media is about small animal care and make sure that your future bunny is as happy and healthy as can be.

Is there a particular reason that the rescues nearby won't work? Do you not have transportation for just an hour away? (I'm just reliving the four-hour drive one way I made to get one of my rats.)


----------



## Shayna345 (May 29, 2012)

Zbunny: Thank you for all your help I've been checking those those links you gave me and I've also called them

Slavetoabunny: Thank you so much! That's very helpful I'll try giving them a call and if I can't find any bunnies down here I will definitely try and get up there

I have good news! I found one bunny for adoption fairly close to me and I also found a pet store that will be getting baby bunnies in around June 1st, so I'm going to look at that adoptable bunny tomorrow. The lady on the phone said he's a big boy and a sweet heart that loves to cuddle :biggrin:


----------



## ZRabbits (May 30, 2012)

*Shayna345 wrote: *


> Zbunny: Thank you for all your help I've been checking those those links you gave me and I've also called them
> 
> Slavetoabunny: Thank you so much! That's very helpful I'll try giving them a call and if I can't find any bunnies down here I will definitely try and get up there
> 
> I have good news! I found one bunny for adoption fairly close to me and I also found a pet store that will be getting baby bunnies in around June 1st, so I'm going to look at that adoptable bunny tomorrow. The lady on the phone said he's a big boy and a sweet heart that loves to cuddle :biggrin:


That is Great News! So thrilled to hear! Let us know how it goes. 

K


----------



## Nelsons_Mom (May 30, 2012)

I hope you pick the adoption option! Small animals from pet stores are often bred in mills in terrible conditions. While they, too, deserve love, paying for them only creates a demand and puts more rabbits at risk. Getting a rabbit from a rehome or a rescue is the best option!


----------



## ZRabbits (May 30, 2012)

Unless you have a pet store that works with a rescue group. The store I go to for my supplies works closely with a rescue group. Bill's good that way.

If you intend to buy a bunny from a pet store, always ask where the bunny comes from. If the staff doesn't know, walk quickly to the nearest exit. 

K


----------



## Shayna345 (May 30, 2012)

Well the adopted bunny is 14 weeks old, is that still a baby? Or fully grown?


----------



## Shayna345 (May 30, 2012)

I forgot to say he's a Lionhead!


----------



## ZRabbits (May 30, 2012)

Still just a baby. Actually a really good age to start bonding with bunnies.

Oh lion heads are so much fun. Very intelligent, full of personality! They are high maintenance because of the grooming, but boy with grooming mine, it really helped the bonding and trust. 

K


----------



## Shayna345 (May 30, 2012)

*ZRabbits wrote: *


> Still just a baby. Actually a really good age to start bonding with bunnies.
> 
> Oh lion heads are so much fun. Very intelligent, full of personality! They are high maintenance because of the grooming, but boy with grooming mine, it really helped the bonding and trust.
> 
> K



Awhh they sound so cute! Is there any special brushes or anything that I should know about? Also there is actually 3 Lionheads for adoption, brown, black and white and white, I haven't decided which one I want but either way I'm getting one today around 3 or 4, I will be posting pictures!


----------



## ZRabbits (May 30, 2012)

*Shayna345 wrote: *


> *ZRabbits wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Still just a baby. Actually a really good age to start bonding with bunnies.
> ...



I'd get a comb with wide teeth space that gradually tapers down to smaller. My husband talked to a groomer at pet smart and have to say, it does do the job. I would stay away from wire brushs because it really doesn't do anything and lion head skin is really thin. You have to watch pulling and scratching the skin. Grooming, I have found, has helped big time bonding with them. 

All sound lovely. Though Luna is mostly white, I love her chocolate markings. Can't wait until you post pics. Just go with the one that really tugs on your heart!. Don't worry about color. 

K


----------



## Shayna345 (May 30, 2012)

*ZRabbits wrote: *


> *Shayna345 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *ZRabbits wrote: *
> ...


I wouldn't normally care about the color but where I am getting them from a friend of the family works there it's too far for me to get to right now because I won't have my car till September, so he said he would drive the bunny to me which is really nice so I don't want to ask him to bring all 3 bunnies for me to pick one out because I feel like driving the one bunny all the way here is already enough of a favor to ask, either way I'm sure I'll be getting a great bunny and knowing I'm helping a bunny in need instead of just going to the pet store is definitely better! I'm just not sure which bunny to ask him to bring!


----------



## ZRabbits (May 30, 2012)

*Shayna345 wrote: *


> *ZRabbits wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *Shayna345 wrote: *
> ...



Know about being without a car! And what a nice friend you have going for you. I think you are right about getting a great bunny with whichever your friend picks. Can he call you when he's there? I white rabbit with blues eyes are stunning. Black and White, it's probably broken black (color pattern) and they can have some pleasurable markings. And a solid brown, well if it's lighter is the color of a lion, which is really neat. Ask him to bring the calmest. Not shy or skittish. Will definitely help with a calm bunny to be able to bond. 

K


----------



## Shayna345 (May 30, 2012)

He can't call me but he did say he would send me pictures before he brings one, I'm really interested in the black and white one because my little Chihuahua is black and white and my kitten (who is my Chihuahua's best friend) is also black and white and I just think the 3 of them would be really cute together being all the same color! The white one does sound beautiful also though, but I guess I'll see what he can tell me about their personalities and go from there!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (May 30, 2012)

Aw, congrats! Hopefully your friend makes a good choice  I'm sure you will love your little one. I haven't always been able to choose when getting a new bun (as in, there was only one bunny or we were there to get a specific bunny and I didn't know anything about their personality first- this has been the case 5 of the 10 times we've got a new bunny!), and we've always been perfectly thrilled with him/her. It's certainly nice to have the opportunity to pick, but sometimes you can't for whatever reason and that's okay  Tell your friend how to determine if a bunny is healthy (clean eyes and ears and butt, not skinny feeling, straight teeth, fur not matted) and to pick one that doesn't seem terrified. Though in all honesty, most bunnies are scared at first and my bunny that seemed to hate me the most in the beginning (Tallulah) ended up becoming my little shadow. It can just be hard to tell their real personality when they're scared. Let us know when the bunner arrives!


----------



## Shayna345 (May 30, 2012)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Aw, congrats! Hopefully your friend makes a good choice  I'm sure you will love your little one. I haven't always been able to choose when getting a new bun (as in, there was only one bunny or we were there to get a specific bunny and I didn't know anything about their personality first- this has been the case 5 of the 10 times we've got a new bunny!), and we've always been perfectly thrilled with him/her. It's certainly nice to have the opportunity to pick, but sometimes you can't for whatever reason and that's okay  Tell your friend how to determine if a bunny is healthy (clean eyes and ears and butt, not skinny feeling, straight teeth, fur not matted) and to pick one that doesn't seem terrified. Though in all honesty, most bunnies are scared at first and my bunny that seemed to hate me the most in the beginning (Tallulah) ended up becoming my little shadow. It can just be hard to tell their real personality when they're scared. Let us know when the bunner arrives!


Thank you for the advice! My bunny has arrived, he is the brown 13 week old Lionhead and has white hair that goes almost over one eye, he is so cute! I'm not actually sure what the sex is yet, and I haven't chosen a name yet but I do love him already!  he didn't really act scared at all just grabbed onto me and even licked my arm, hand and face! He is so sweat! I will be posting pictures tonight because he's sleeping in his cage now because I'm sure it's been a long day for him!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (May 30, 2012)

Can't wait to see pictures of the little guy, congrats! If you want to find out if he's a boy or a girl, hold him on his back in the crook of one arm (do this while sitting in case he wiggles!) and use the other hand to poke gently just above his anus. A little something will pop out. If the little something has a hole in the tip (like a donut), it's a boy. If the little something has a slit (like an upside down hard shell taco), it's a girl. If you don't have experience holding bunnies and the bunny is nervous, it would probably work best if you have someone else hold him securely while you do this. It only takes a couple seconds, but bunnies get wiggly! If all else fails, you'll know in a couple of months because his testicles will descend if he's a boy


----------



## Shayna345 (May 31, 2012)

This is Bam-Bam! :hearts








[/url][/img]



[/url][/img]
Messing up the cage I just got done cleaning :thud::happybunny:



[/url][/img]


----------



## ZRabbits (May 31, 2012)

Congratulations! Bam Bam is a sweetie! 

Enjoy the experience! Bunnies are truly awesome! 

K


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 1, 2012)

Awww, what a cutie pie!! And I like his name, forum member Nela used to have a Bam Bam, too! How is he settling in?

Also, is that a puppy pee pad in his cage? Just want to warn you that he'll probably have it shredded and bunched up in the corner within 15 minutes. Bunnies actually litter train very well, get him a litter box (I actually use a plastic shoe box from the store or a dish pan, much cheaper) and put some pelleted litter like Yesterday's News in there. Put the litter box in the corner of his cage, ideally in the corner where he is already peeing. Buns usually figure it out really quickly! When we got our little Max and Macie last summer, they were only 6 weeks old. We bought a litter box with really low sides so they could get into it, and as soon as little Maximus saw it, he tried to hop in but got stuck on the ledge because he was so tiny and I had to help him in. He tinkled in the box right away and neither of them have ever peed outside the box! Our other bunnies have all been similar so I'll bet Bam Bam takes to it great.


----------



## Shayna345 (Jun 1, 2012)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Awww, what a cutie pie!! And I like his name, forum member Nela used to have a Bam Bam, too! How is he settling in?
> 
> Also, is that a puppy pee pad in his cage? Just want to warn you that he'll probably have it shredded and bunched up in the corner within 15 minutes. Bunnies actually litter train very well, get him a litter box (I actually use a plastic shoe box from the store or a dish pan, much cheaper) and put some pelleted litter like Yesterday's News in there. Put the litter box in the corner of his cage, ideally in the corner where he is already peeing. Buns usually figure it out really quickly! When we got our little Max and Macie last summer, they were only 6 weeks old. We bought a litter box with really low sides so they could get into it, and as soon as little Maximus saw it, he tried to hop in but got stuck on the ledge because he was so tiny and I had to help him in. He tinkled in the box right away and neither of them have ever peed outside the box! Our other bunnies have all been similar so I'll bet Bam Bam takes to it great.


He's settling in pretty good, he likes to run around the room bite everything and throw things :biggrin: and yes it is a puppy pee pad and you're right he sure did make a mess! I just thought it would make a nice soft flooring for now! But I will try the litter box idea thank you! I was thinking about it but didn't know how so that was really helpful thanks a lot!!


----------

